

Open source / low-cost videoconferencing options? - StacyC

I'm working with a small non-profit to help them use technology to reduce costs, and one thing they are looking to do is implement some kind of web videoconferencing to enable remote meetings with a few partners. Skype would probably be fine for the one-to-one meetings, but I'm not sure how to tackle the one-to-many (specifically, one-to-three) conference scenarios.<p>Wondering if the HN community could advise on some decent low-cost solutions. I think this organization could probably spend a couple grand on a hardware/software solution, if that would even get them anywhere. My assumption is that the remote locations have a decent internet connection and a PC as a minimum baseline.<p>Thanks,
Stacy
======
dashr
Try the beta version of Skype (windows only), it does multi video chat.

[http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-
computer/w...](http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-
computer/windows/beta/)

iChat, if on Macs works well for multi and Desktop sharing. iChat can connect
using gmail accounts.

~~~
StacyC
Wasn't aware of that Skype option, thank you.

